# Today's project



## Aces-High (Mar 18, 2020)

I had a small box of burl cut offs I have been meaning to do something with.  Some simple segmenting.  I think these will look nice.


----------



## magpens (Mar 18, 2020)

Those look great !! . Sixteen beautiful pens coming up !!

(Seems that your "small box of burl cut offs" may have been a fair size ! - just jesting; I know that size is relative. . I don't have many such cut offs. )


----------



## 1shootist (Mar 18, 2020)

Very nice !


----------



## mark james (Mar 18, 2020)

Looks great!  Use those cutoffs.


----------



## bsshog40 (Mar 18, 2020)

Those are going to look great!


----------



## Sataro (Mar 19, 2020)

Hard to pick a favorite out of that bunch. They all look great!


----------



## JettLake (Mar 19, 2020)

Great idea, what is the white in between the segments?


----------



## Aces-High (Mar 24, 2020)

JettLake said:


> Great idea, what is the white in between the segments?



Gift card


----------

